# new to these parts



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

still have a few things to clean up. need to lower the rear. for now just trying to get everything reliable and cleaned up.
































http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
huge thanks to Randy and Jeremy for everything. would not have happened without either of them http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 


_Modified by rafiki2 at 5:50 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## KoF (Jun 24, 2006)

*Re: new to these parts (rafiki2)*

very clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What set-up you have?


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: new to these parts (rafiki2)*

ive always been a fan of your ride dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif any pics of your management? interested in seeing how you hid it all. the floor doesnt look raised at all!


----------



## romjetta02 (Dec 30, 2002)

*Re: new to these parts (vdub-ranger)*

is it all in that duffle bag lol http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Looks good


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

_Quote, originally posted by *KoF* »_very clean http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif What set-up you have?

thanks http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif custom konis, and the easy street controller, 3/8's lines. 2 350's. 

_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_ive always been a fan of your ride dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif any pics of your management? interested in seeing how you hid it all. the floor doesnt look raised at all! 

thank you sir http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
everythings in the wheel well except the tank. the tank is in that duffle bag








floor is stock height.. not raised at all


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

*Re: new to these parts (rafiki2)*

















and may I add








http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Is that katzkin leather?


----------



## Grig85 (Feb 11, 2006)

18" rs?


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_
the tank is in that duffle bag








floor is stock height.. not raised at all

haha... i thought that at first, then i was like, naw... thats gotta be his over sized camera bag... haha... nice dude http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Laid Out (Jul 17, 2008)

*FV-QR*

get the rear down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: FV-QR (Laid Out)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Laid Out* »_get the car down http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif

fixed








looks sick rafi, love that interior


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (Grig85)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Grig85* »_18" rs?

17's.
The front isn't going any lower anytime soon. 
The rear hopefully sometime soon


_Modified by rafiki2 at 5:50 PM 8-25-2008_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_
17's.
The front isn't going any lower anytime soon. 
The rear hopefully sometime soon

why not?


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
why not? 

except for starting to hack at ****, which i dont want to do... 
bitch be happy


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_
except for starting to hack at ****, which i dont want to do... 
bitch be happy









lowAr!!! no excuses


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_
except for starting to hack at ****, which i dont want to do... 
bitch be happy









i know it can go lower. Specially in the rear. So make it happen. Just hack up a few things here and there. nothing big. you already removed the sway and notched the frame since last time rihgt??


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

Yeah it's notched, sway bar is still there. I know the rears can go down a lot


----------



## Shawn W. (May 6, 2007)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

I wonder if my sway bar is limiting me? 
ha ha sorry just thinking online Raf
welcome.


----------



## dmoney (Apr 10, 2003)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*

Amazing car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Is the tank still bolted down?


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
lowAr!!! no excuses
















youre such a slave driver


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (dmoney)*

I've always loved your car rafi. The new air setup is a nice addition http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_
youre such a slave driver
















Uhmmm, of all the threads, you have to put this in rafis








(i know it wasnt meant like that














)
great shots, alays like looking at yours!!


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: new to these parts (rafiki2)*

Looks hot man! I like the stealthness.... http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
Uhmmm, of all the threads, you have to put this in rafis








(i know it wasnt meant like that














) 

haha... even if it WAS, it wouldnt matter. im black








so rafi, what are your plans for getting the rears lower dude?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: new to these parts (rafiki2)*

looks sweet bro


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (dmoney)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dmoney* »_Amazing car http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif Is the tank still bolted down?

yeah, most of the bottom of the bag is open, for the lines


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: new to these parts (rafiki2)*

Damn Raf, looks great!


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: new to these parts (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_Damn Raf, looks great!









thank you sir, means a lot http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_Yeah it's notched, sway bar is still there. I know the rears can go down a lot 

take that shiz off. thats proly limiting you. 

_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I wonder if my sway bar is limiting me? 
ha ha sorry just thinking online Raf
welcome. 

probably yes, u dont need it, jsut take it off!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Shawn W.)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Shawn W.* »_I wonder if my sway bar is limiting me? 
ha ha sorry just thinking online Raf
welcome. 

chop that bitch out.
raf its a pain in the ass to take the front sway out of the five, you need to cut it into 3 pieces and undo the dog bone and it pops out.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
chop that bitch out.
raf its a pain in the ass to take the front sway out of the five, you need to cut it into 3 pieces and undo the dog bone and it pops out.

you guys really think the car is resting on the sway bar?


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

couldnt hurt. the way that thing is setup im sure its some what restrictive


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

What does the swaybar interfere with on the MKV's?


----------



## Lower it!! (Aug 1, 2007)

*Re: (Retromini)*

looks good Rafi


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
chop that bitch out.
raf its a pain in the ass to take the front sway out of the five, you need to cut it into 3 pieces and undo the dog bone and it pops out.

You had to drop the dog bone?? 
I didnt have to do that. Just 2 cuts, one in the middle of the car and then the driver side loop. some wiggling and out.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Santi)*

yeah, i had to unbolt the bushing on the control arms then i cut the center and i got one side out (passenger) then i couldnt get the driver side piece out so i cut it again and had no luck. its really tight under there and i saw it was hanging up on the back of the trans so i undid the dog bone, tilted the motor/trans by hand and it popped out. definitely a bigger pain in the ass then a mk4.


----------



## LiL ShuteS (Apr 6, 2008)

loving the tank in the duffle bag, keeps it really sleek nice touch


----------



## Bnana (Aug 30, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

very sick
love your trunk setup..different, it works so good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

Make this **** lower! Im not impressed!


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_ Make this **** lower! Im not impressed!

see, thats what i'm sayin...


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (Still Fantana)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Still Fantana* »_
see, thats what i'm sayin...









Ya we are going to take care of it this weekend. i hope to have my car back on the road also.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_ Make this **** lower! Im not impressed!


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

It's cool dude, all you need to do to stop the ridicule is to grow a pair and lower your car to the proper level.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_It's cool dude, all you need to do to stop the ridicule is to grow a pair and lower your car to the proper level.


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Wyman (Nov 15, 2001)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Capt. Obvious* »_It's cool dude, all you need to do to stop the ridicule is to grow a pair and lower your car to the proper level.
















why you gotta be hurting people's feeling's D?


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_
why you gotta be hurting people's feeling's D?
















psst... *whispers* hey... he doesnt like to be called that... he likes to go by "your royal freshness " only. oh sh*t, he heard us! run!!!


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## Capt. Obvious (Oct 23, 2006)

*Re: (Ein punkt acht T)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Ein punkt acht T* »_why you gotta be hurting people's feeling's D?
















Because His Royal Freshness keeps it real.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (Capt. Obvious)*

rolling shot 








too bad this was static


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

ive always dug that pic... you were on coils then, right?


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_ive always dug that pic... you were on coils then, right?

yeah, lame


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: new to these parts (rafiki2)*

if you ever want to be like jeremy and trade for an old northern vechile. lmk


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: new to these parts (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_if you ever want to be like jeremy and trade for an old northern vechile. lmk








 








i would if wasnt in school and needed a reliable car.


----------



## bmxrado (Jan 4, 2003)

*Re: new to these parts (rafiki2)*

pic with duffle bag open http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: new to these parts (bmxrado)*


_Quote, originally posted by *bmxrado* »_pic with duffle bag open http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

x2


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: new to these parts (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_ 








i would if wasnt in school and needed a reliable car.

his **** is real reliable. daily driven son. do it


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: new to these parts (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_if you ever want to be like jeremy and trade for an old northern vechile. lmk






























thats a deal.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: new to these parts (Santi)*

raf tell jermey to pack up, same place same time, he knows


----------



## PIFF (Nov 11, 2007)

its dailied 50 miles round trip to work err day. 
whats the setup like? bag over coils?


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (PIFF)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PIFF* »_its dailied 50 miles round trip to work err day. 
whats the setup like? bag over coils?

i hear ya. i love your car. lord knows it.
someone wanted this around here. sorry for the small picture
i think someone asked for this here...


----------



## vdub-ranger (Sep 6, 2007)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_









love it


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (vdub-ranger)*


_Quote, originally posted by *vdub-ranger* »_
love it









My airride connoisseur, mr. florida flow, has been thinkin hard for the past few days, and been throwing ideas around.
Hopfully getting the front up to 1.5 inches lower hopefully. im going to say at least 1/2"
also redoing the rear. hoping to get at least down to tuckin a little bit of rim.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*


_Quote, originally posted by *rafiki2* »_
My airride connoisseur, mr. florida flow, has been thinkin hard for the past few days, and been throwing ideas around.
Hopfully getting the front up to 1.5 inches lower hopefully. im going to say at least 1/2"
also redoing the rear. hoping to get at least down to tuckin a little bit of rim. 

You know it and my thoughts are pro bono!


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

I hope you keep the wheels. Tuckin 17s is cooler than tuckin 18s or 19s.


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: (Gambito)*

"Wah Wah, i dont want to cut anything and go low.." 
and NOW we hear this only a day later...






















Sweet, get that sucker dumped!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Gambito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gambito* »_I hope you keep the wheels. Tuckin 17s is cooler than tuckin 18s or 19s. 

good luck tucking a 17 in the front


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*


_Quote, originally posted by *PAULITO* »_
good luck tucking a 17 in the front

Well it will be pretty damn close.
What wheels are you rollin on now?


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

im going to convince him to do it like i did my rears.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_im going to convince him to do it like i did my rears. 

Goodluck, I heard he was stubborn as hell!!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

haha just do it. it looks sick. plus if you do get the front really low its would have a stupid amount of rake if you dont do the rear.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Gambito)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Gambito* »_
Well it will be pretty damn close.
What wheels are you rollin on now?

stock rabbit wheels














i got a nice set though


----------



## DEV!N (Jul 21, 2007)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

Do you have pics I kinda wanna see that.


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Gambito)*

nah i dont, it tucks rim in the rear though and the front is almost there. the rockers sit a little raked foward. i have some shots that i have to load but im exhausted.


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

Yes tucking 16's!


----------



## PAULITO (Oct 24, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*

haha, its the most comfortable ride ever too


----------



## Florida Flow (Nov 16, 2004)

i bet, cadillac styles!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (Florida Flow)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Florida Flow* »_im going to convince him to do it like i did my rears. 

Just do it. He cant go back and make it higher once its lower.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

lowered the rear today. car looks like its actually on air!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

i'd say show me a pic, but since ur coming over tomorrow i'll just see it then and try to make it lower.


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (Santi)*

santi helped clean up a bunch of sh*t today. thanks again!


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: (rafiki2)*

No problem. i forgot to take a picture of ur rear, unless its gonna be a surprise. I'm glad we could clean some stuff, even though we still need to do some more. I would like to re-do all the wiring and re route everything, power, kill switch, so with more time hopefully before H2O, if not after we can clean it up some more. 
Glad i could help. 
Also wanted to get that front lower.


----------



## uberdork (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: (PAULITO)*

http://****************.com/smile/emlove.gif


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

ok, so the car looks like its on air now


----------



## asuckiel (Mar 3, 2006)

*Re: (rafiki2)*















OMG Looks Awesome.


----------



## Retromini (Nov 7, 2004)

*Re: (asuckiel)*

wowwww. Rear looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you gonna be able to make it up to h2o?


----------



## rafiki2 (Oct 10, 2005)

*Re: (Retromini)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Retromini* »_wowwww. Rear looks awesome http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 
Are you gonna be able to make it up to h2o?

as of now im planning on it, unless something crazy comes up with school or the car, i hope to be there


----------

